# Telefon Vertrag



## Sally1987 (4 März 2008)

Ich könnte mich gerade selbst zerschlagen, da ich glatt meine Kontodaten über das Telefon rausgegeben habe. Er hat gesagt es ist alles kostenlos und blablabla... Sie werden beim lotto mitmachen wir schicken ihnen alles zu etc.

Die Firma kenn ich jetzt nicht genau. Aber habe ich Recht? Solche Verträge sind
eigentlich nicht gültig?

Trotzdem werden sie von meinem Konto abbuchen? Wann? 

Und ich habe eine 2 Wöchige Rücktrittszeit? Nur ichw eiß ja nicht mal den Namen.... von der Firma..

plz help was soll ich machen?


----------



## blowfish (4 März 2008)

*AW: Telefon Vertrag*

Hallo Sally
Deine Angaben sind ja mehr als dünn. Ich könnte mir ja vorstellen, dass es sich um einen ColdCall Anruf gehandelt hat und du jetzt Post von irgend einem Lotteriespiel erhälst. Kündigungsfrist dürfte somit auch erst mit Erhalt der Zuschrift anfangen.


----------



## Sally1987 (4 März 2008)

*AW: Telefon Vertrag*

^_^ Sorry....

Also: Ein netter Herr hat angerufen und behauptet sie haben bei einem Gewinnspiel mitgemacht und sind nun im Finale unter 47 anderen Mitspielern.
2 Audis können sie da gewinnen. 

Nebenbei würde ich eine Karte mit 35 % Rabatt bekommen in vielen Geschäften (Klar so etwas gibt es ja auch >_>)

Und dann noch Lottoscheine.



Die Frage ist nun Dürfen die auf meinem Konto abbuchen auch wenn sie mir wirklich rein gar nix geschickt haben?
Und falls sie mir etwas schicken dann sofort einen brief dahin schicken mit einem schönen langen Text  das ja alles so "legal" ist?...

P.S.: Er hat mir auch gesagt  das sie wieder anrufen werden um die Daten zu checken. Ich glaube aber kaum das sie wieder anrufen.

Aber wenn sie anrufen dann gibts saures :scherzkeks:.

Danke für deine Antwort .


----------



## blowfish (4 März 2008)

*AW: Telefon Vertrag*



Sally1987 schrieb:


> Die Frage ist nun Dürfen die auf meinem Konto abbuchen auch wenn sie mir wirklich rein gar nix geschickt haben?



Dann kontrolliere in der nächsten Zeit deinen Kontostand und wenn etwas abgebucht wurde, einfach zurück buchen. Das geht bei einigen Banken auch per Onlinbanking.


----------



## Sally1987 (4 März 2008)

*AW: Telefon Vertrag*

Und wenn die abbuchen steht ja die Adresse, oder?
Also da sofort eine Kündigung schreiben? Das sie keine Unterschrift oder sonst etwas hätten? Und am Telefon gesagt haben es ist kostenlos nebennbei nicht legal etc.

Muss die Kündigung irgend einen Standart Text haben?


----------



## Sally1987 (4 März 2008)

*AW: Telefon Vertrag*

Scry weiß nicht wie man den Text ändert also scry für Doppel Post.

Und was passiert wenn ich sofort morgen los renne und meine Kontodaten ändere?


----------



## Steinmann (4 März 2008)

*AW: Telefon Vertrag*

Hallo,

ich habe mal für eine solche Abzockefirma gearbeitet, und war auch so ein netter Mann, der an die Kontodaten wollte. Da wurde ich aber rausgeworfen, weil ich zuviele Fragen stellte...

Also: Bei mir war es üblich, dass die Firma nochmal angerufen hat um die Daten zu checken. Dies war aber mehr Kontrolle, ob nicht irgendwas falsches vorher gesagt wurde.

Es wird so sein, dass die Geld von deinem Konto abbuchen, dies aber mit "Porto, Versand und Bearbeitungsgebühr" begründen. Wenn du dagegen Protest einlegst, dann werden die dir sagen, dass du ja das Zeug bei dir liegen hast, und die eine Leistung mit deiner Einwilligung am Telefon in Auftrag gegeben hast.

Wenn du diese Karte bekommst, dann nutze Sie bitte NICHT!!!! Schicke das Zeug am besten mit der Begründung zurück, dass du nicht von der Leistung der Karte überzeugt bist. Bitte nutze die Karte aber nicht, sonst ist das eine Inanspruchnahme von Dienstleistungen.

Es ist leider so, dass dies Anrufe 
1. Nicht von der Abzockefirma selbst kommt, sondern von einem CallCenter
2. Das Callcenter seine Nummer unterdrückt und der Mitarbeiter zu 90% einen falschen Namen sagte.

Also, zurückschicken und bitte vorher alles lesen was die dir schreiben. Bitte ALLES, da sind echt viele Fallen eingebaut. 

Beispiel: Dort ist eine Servicenummer angegeben. Wenn du diese anrufst, dann erlischt dein Widerrufsrecht weil: Die Nummer ist auch der Infoservice, bei dem man erfahren kann, wo z.B. die "Rabattkarte" überall gilt. Somit hast du die Dienstleistung in Anspruch genommen.

Mein Tipp: Bitte daraus lernen und NIE WIEDER die Kontodaten rausrücken!!!


----------



## Sally1987 (4 März 2008)

*AW: Telefon Vertrag*

BIG THX!

Hmm und wenn sie wieder anrufen um die Daten zu checken, sage ich einfach eine falsche Zahl dazu ^_^.

Danke dir nochmal.


----------



## KatzenHai (4 März 2008)

*AW: Telefon Vertrag*

Weniger wertvolle Lebenszeit: *Einfach auflegen.
*
Wenn die wirklich was wollen, schreiben die schon.


----------



## Sally1987 (5 März 2008)

*AW: Telefon Vertrag*

Neuer Stand! Sie haben mich angerufen eine Dame war am TElefon und ich bin ihr gleich ins Wort gefallen, das ich es mir überlegt habe da ich gerade knapp bei Kasse bin und ob sie nicht meine Daten doch löschen könnte.

Gesagt gemacht. Nun hoffe ich das sie sie auch wirklich gelöscht hat.


----------



## micha0269 (6 März 2008)

*AW: Telefon Vertrag*

hallo 

wenn wirklich was abgebucht wird, dann zurückbuchen und sofort bei der firma schriftlich oder per fax wiederrufen,
hat bei mir auch geklappt nachdem ich angerufen hatte, die firma wusste von den unseriösen machenschaften angeblich nichts.


----------



## KatzenHai (6 März 2008)

*AW: Telefon Vertrag*



micha0269 schrieb:


> die firma wusste von den unseriösen machenschaften angeblich nichts.


ja nee, is klar.

Und den unerwarteten Geldsegen von Zahlungseingängen auf deren Konto, den die per Lastschrift auch noch anstupsen, verbuchen die unter "unerwartete Gewinne" oder "dubios" oder direkt "Familienstiftung Lie", was?
:wall:


----------

